# 2002 Mazda Tribute Code P1744



## firefighterfox (Jan 29, 2015)

I bought the car a year ago with a bad transmission. Had the transmission replaced. Car ran great for about 5 months. Then while on a day trip of about 100 miles on the frwy I noticed the o/d light was blinking on the dash. No noticible problems except the o/d would not work. Turned the car off and restarted and the o/d was working again but quit after a while. (quicker than the first time). Code showed P1744. No over heating, fluid was full and clean, not burned. All shifting was perfect, up and down. Over the next few months it became apparent that the only time this problem would present itself is while on a road trip. Just driving around the home area would never would never get the blinking o/d light. Every time it happened it was after about an hour of frwy driving. Never shifted badly, got hot or run low on fluid. Never had to add any fluid. 
Eleven months into a one year warranty the tranny over heated, blew an axle seal and left me sitting on the side of the road. Tranny man warrantied the job (reluctantly). He said the torque converter was fried, the solenoid shift pack was burned up and 2 bushings were scored, but all the clutches and seals were perfect. He did not have an answer for what caused the failure but obviously the code was trying to tell us something.
Now, I get the car back with one week left on the original tranny warranty.
The car is running great. Took a 300 mile road trip on the frwy for a test drive and it ran perfectly. About 6 weeks into the new tranny and on another frwy road trip after about an hour on the road, GUESS WHAT?, o/d light starts blinking just like before. Pulled over, checked fluid, no leaks, not hot, turned the key off and restarted the car and everything was fine again. This time I turned off the o/d on the gearshift until I returned home. I could find no problems. Ran a code check and you guessed it. P1744 again!
Just as before, the shifts are perfect while driving around the home area, less than 50 miles of driving and rarely over 50 mph for only 5 min. at a time.
So what the heck is going on? I don't want to burn up another tranny? And I doubt the tranny guy wants to play anymore.
Sorry for the long winded explanation.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Code is for the torque converter. I ran a search, I'm sure you did too, and found on the early Tributes, with that trans, it's a common problem.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Is that the only code it gives?


----------



## firefighterfox (Jan 29, 2015)

This is now the third torque converter?


----------

